# Invertieren von Analogen Eingängen



## bayernskipper (28 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann in der IEC 61131-3  (Codesys Software) ein Wert invertiert werden?

Konkretes Problem:

Ein Temperaturfühl NTC soll vom Wirksinn her andersrum programmiert werden?


mfg
Stefan


----------



## HeizDuese (29 Oktober 2006)

Schon mal mit 


```
(0 - Wert)
```
probiert?


----------



## s7-würger (3 November 2006)

Messbereich-Endwert minus Messwert

z.B. 100% -55% = 45%

schon ist ein steigender Messwert ein fallender


----------



## bayernskipper (5 November 2006)

*Funktioniert*

danke,

das mit der Subtraktion funktioniert

mfg
Bayernskipper


----------

